# Stella's Foal, Daenerys Stormborn.



## Skyseternalangel

LOL I'd say she has momma trained well :wink:

What a cutie..!


----------



## texasgal

Subbing for my fav mare and foal!


----------



## horseluver250

She is so tiny and adorable!


----------



## VanillaBean

That is probably the cutest foal I have ever seen.


----------



## wetrain17

Can't wait to watch her grow. You must be so excited.


----------



## flytobecat

She's adorable


----------



## Hunter65

You won't have to work to hard to get Stella back in shape, baby gonna do that for you. I just love these two and love little Storms halter.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

She is just too cute! I love Stella too!


----------



## csimkunas6

They are too cute together!!!!


----------



## Jumperforjoy

So beyond cute it's not funny


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Hehehe. I just love how energetic Storm is. Stella is like..."Would you please let me graze for one second...oh gosh we are running again." 

She is such a good mommy making sure Storm doesn't get too far out of sight. 

Still my favorite two!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

AAAAAAAAHHHH I just want to SQUEEEEZE her she is ADORABLE!!!

:hug: :happydance:


----------



## cowgirl928

<3 love


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Subbing


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Now that's a cuteness overload!!!  I can't wait to see how this fully matures!!! Stella is also looking gorgeous as always .


----------



## cowgirl928

I don't think it's possible for Stella to not look gorgeous.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Does the little one every keep four feet on the ground at one time? She is so active.. Stella has her work cut out for her keeping up. Cute as a little bug. Congratulations.


----------



## tinyliny

She'll help momma take off some of that "baby weight". What a beautiful place to be a horse.


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks everyone!  Storm is sure keeping Stella occupied, for the moment they are only outside 2 hours in the morning and 2 hours in the evening, but they get more time outside every day that goes by. (She's not allowed to be outside much more right now since she was sick when she was born.)

So I guess Storm gets pretty exited every time they are outside, hopefully they will be able to be outside 24/7 later this summer. 

Tinyliny, It is very, very beautiful place where my horses live. They even have a view over a lake from their new field. Most of the fields go down to the lake, so that the horses can drink and play in the water. 

In a little while they will be turned out in the big field with some other mares. Hopefully the other pregnant mare at our stable will foal soon so that Storm will have someone to play with!


Mama is FAT! As soon as she will get new shoes on her front feet, I will start exercise her.


----------



## Evansk

MORE PICS! I love the video you posted  such a cute lil foal .


----------



## StellaIW

My horses have the best view.





































But I'm not sure if I have named my foal the right name. I've been calling her Storm for a few days, but it feels wrong...


----------



## tempest

How about Tempest? She looks like she's extemely playful and could be a handful. Shakepeare used the word "Tempest" when he talked about storms.

"Tempest in a tea pot."

And no, I'm not suggesting it just because it's my username...She reminds me of a storm, temperamental, fiesty, but beautiful.


----------



## Hunter65

I love stella's lipstick


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I can't get over how tiny she is standing next to Stella. Who looks stunning, btw. 

What other names have you considered? To me, she looks fiesty, yet feminine, and "Storm" sounded a little too masculine. But that's just to me!


----------



## StellaIW

I have considered Tempest, but it - like Storm - sounds a bit too masculine. Thanks for the tips!

ThirteenAcres, She is tiny, only around 83-84 cm, and Stella is at least 148 cm. 

I am considering naming her something in Latin, since Stella means Star, or naming her something with a space/astronomy/sky theme.


----------



## Kayella

I agree that Storm is way too masculine for her. She needs a delicate, feminine name for how graceful she is!


----------



## Malice

Celestail? It's a bit of a mouthful, but it's the first thing that popped to mind when I saw her. She's absolutely gorgeous by the way!


----------



## Hunter65

Aaleyah - means the greatest gift

Aliyana - beautiful girl

Lareina - the queen (lol)

Nyela - One who will succeed

Just some that jumped out at me from this site Female Horse Names / Girl Horse Names


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh I just love your horses. Have I ever told you that? ;-)


----------



## RunSlideStop

Love A Game of Thrones  You could call her the names of one of the dragons: Rhaegal, Drogon, Viserion (the creamy coloured dragon). Or something along AGoT lines? Sansa?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

StellaIW said:


> My horses have the best view.
> 
> But I'm not sure if I have named my foal the right name. I've been calling her Storm for a few days, but it feels wrong...


Yeah she needs a really really good name. Tinyliny suggested Jezebel on another thread but that's pretty cute. 

or Annika


----------



## Tejas

When I see her I think "Rosie" . She's just so chipper.


----------



## CLaPorte432

*Amira*......"Princess"
Dalia......"Gentle"
Dulce......"Sweet"
Jaide......"Goodness"
Kamila......"Perfect"
*Leila*......"Born at Night" Pronounced Lee-La
Lilyana......"Lily Flower"
Rosalei
Solana......"Sunshine"
*Stelita*......"Star" (Takes a part of Stella's name, and has the same meaning"
Zaida......"Lucky"

My personal favorites are bolded.


----------



## RunSlideStop

Jordan, Cairo, Rio, Dandy, Hurrah, ? Just thinking out loud here


----------



## HorseLovinLady

They're both gorgeous!! I think Lacey or Fancy would be a great name for her.


----------



## StellaIW

We have horrible weather here, but Stellas baby don't seem to mind. 

Bus - YouTube


----------



## StellaIW

Everyone, great name suggestions! Keep them coming!

Right now I'm looking at Latin names and names from astronomy and astrology.
But I am looking at anything that is pretty.


----------



## cowgirl928

one of my favorite names is Aurora...I study some Greek mythology, and the Greek name for this goddess is Eos, Aurora is her Latin name. She is the goddess of the rising sun and her common epithet is "The rosy fingered Dawn". I have decided if I have a daughter this is her name lol but this goddess would ride her chariot across the sky in the morning, trailing her fingers across the sky creating the colors of the dawn


----------



## tempest

You're right, Storm is too much of a name for her. What about Dancer?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I like aurora also. And what a great story along with it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo

The song on the last video was perfect haha


----------



## palominolover

What an adorable girl . She is sure spunky.


----------



## horse97

awww shes beutifull


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Aurora borealis...Northern Lights  

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora_(astronomy)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

And you could call her Aurora or Rory for short 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Aurora is beautiful, but it's hard to say. Haha, probably not for you guys, but if you pronounce it with a Swedish accent it's sounds horrible, so I would have to turn on the "english voice" every time I say it. 

I'm thinking about the name Darcia, but it means "dark" so by that it is wrong for her, but I like how it sounds.


----------



## Cacowgirl

She just keeps getting cuter!


----------



## paintluver

OHMIGOSH! She is just the cutest thing! I love seeing pics of her.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

How bout demi, Stasia( stay-sha) , luna, mazie? She is absolutely adorable though!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karebear444

Aww awesome video so much fun to watch baby frolicking with mom! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pepperduck

I have always loved seeing pictures of your mare, and now you have an unbelievably cute foal for me to ooo and awww over! I love game of thrones, so I love the name Daenerys Stormborn. If you are thinking of switching but want to stay with the game of thrones theme, you could do Sansa, Arya, Cersei. I do have to say though Daenerys is my favorite character. You could just call her Daenerys


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Didnt think about the accent haha! Everyone pronounces it like me over the Internet ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I love when she comes running at you! She's like a little speed racer


----------



## cowgirl928

you could call her Thalia. I love this name  Thalia is one of the Graces of Greek mythology. Thalia means "good cheer" and the graces were known to dance and sing for the gods to make them happy. The Graces


----------



## enh817

I really like the name that you have already picked out!

What about calling her Stormy instead of Storm? It sounds a bit more girly, I think. I rode a little welsh mare when I was younger, who was called Stormy (Woodland's Stormcloud) 




By the way, if it hasn't been said enough, your mare and filly are absolutely GORGEOUS! I'm a sucker for a lovely pony


----------



## Hunter65

Ahhhh what a way to start my Monday morning. Another great video, I don't think I shall ever tire of watching her.


----------



## StellaIW

Mama, I'm almost as tall as you.


----------



## Ink

OMG that last picture! I love it. You need to make a Stella and baby calendar for us!


----------



## Walkamile

Ink I'm with you, just too cute!

BTW, I think your hands are too full, so I will take both momma and baby to ease your burden, no thanks necessary!


----------



## Hunter65

Ink said:


> OMG that last picture! I love it. You need to make a Stella and baby calendar for us!



Give me the picts and I will make one! I think I would have to put all the worlds holidays on it to accommodate every one lol
I love the first pic and the last one oh heck I love them ALL!


----------



## TexanFreedom

I like Daenerys Legacy. I think 'Storm' is too masculine sounding for her, as she is so feminine. 

Maybe Felicity? It means to be happy, or something XP I really think Shelbilynn is a cute name. Possibly even Rosalind/Rosalie


----------



## Roperchick

I cant help but keep watching the video! shes such a bullet
i could just see her as a little kid making racecar sounds as she races around haha!
I would call her Daenerys Dancer or Recer or somethin!


----------



## enh817

Something I've been wondering about --- you mentioned that where you live, people are required to have their foals registered upon birth, which includes a DNA test and such.
I was just wondering what your thoughts are on this procedure? Do you think it helps reduce the amount of 'backyard breeding'? Do you think it results in generally higher quality foals in your region? 


Thanks!


----------



## StellaIW

I think it keeps track of what father the foal has, there have been a lot of cases where the mares have been inseminated with the wrong semen. 

Higher quality in foals? No I don't think so, but it is more expensive to register a foal that don't have approved parents - if you want the parents on the foals papers. So perhaps that reduces the "backyard breeding" a bit.


----------



## StellaIW

She's so bad to her mama.


----------



## PintoTess

How STUNNING! I see a little dressage star there


----------



## Country Woman

awe she is very cute


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, that last picture is just too adorable! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Roperchick

> She's so bad to her mama.


haha moms a tank i dont think she could budge her!


----------



## StellaIW

Roperchick said:


> haha moms a tank i dont think she could budge her!


Haha, I know. 

Stella is a tank even when she's not fat after being preggers.


----------



## CLaPorte432

(You might have been asked this before...) But what camera do you use? You always have beautiful high quality pictures...


----------



## Kaibear

First off, please don't change her name I love it!! Call her Dany or Stormy I for one, totally think Storm fits her well she's a bundle of energy.

Second, I love your pics! You have captured some great moments and definitely know what you're doing behind the lens

And, I LOVE LOVE LOVE little Storm! She's gorgeous!


----------



## StellaIW

I have a Nikon D90 and I use a Tamron 70-200 f/2.8 lens or a Nikon 50 f/1.8 lens.  (Lol, the last photo of Stella is taken from a video in case someone wonders, hence the bad quality.)

Kaibear, Thank you! I'm still thinking about names. Trying them on her. It's soo hard!


----------



## Kayella

What about Anastasia? Ana for short, so it'd be Stella and Ana  I think Anastasia would sound awesome in a Swedish accent too! :lol:


----------



## Unicorn Magic

I like teaspoon 
Sugar
And camile (pronouced ka-me-il
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Kayella, Anastasia is a great name, but a friend named one of her foals that. 

Unicorn, Perhaps Sugarfoot is a good name for my little girl. 

So on friday my baby girl is one month old. 

Today I let them go out in a new field with some other mares. Stella was not pleased.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Why not Stella and Bella? (kind of joking)

She's so cute  Love momma's high step action!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Both of them are stunning!!


----------



## StellaIW

Lol! Stellas best friend is a Lipizzaner and her name is Bella. 

ThursdayNext, Thank you!

Their new field is huge, first I didn't find them, but at last, I found Stella and her baby hiding away from the other horses. 










She's a real "dragon lady" now...










I think Stellas baby will be a tank too!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Oh my gosh, look at those pinned ears and that lashing tail! Someone's not going to let ANYONE mess with her beh-beh!! If the filly is a tank too, all the better - one more jumping dressage horse for your string!


----------



## enh817

What about calling the foal Luna? 


My favorite kid's book is about a fruit bat and her baby, called Stellaluna


----------



## Hunter65

Ahhh thanks I was needing a Stella and baby fix :0)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Ooooh I really like Luna!!


----------



## StellaIW

I love Luna too, but I took care of a horse named Luna once and she was not a very pleasant horse to take care of. ;-)

Enh817, I have that book! I used to read it every night before I went to bed.


----------



## AHiddenStar

OH MY GOSH, Stella's dragon lady impersonation is dead on!

I have a feeling that's what I look like before my coffee in the morning...


----------



## StellaIW

Haha, I think I have that look sometimes too. ;-)

OK, So I think that Baby is turning a tad fat!

She's a ball of fat and fluffy fur.



















But she is still a tiny monster.


----------



## Bobthebuilder

They're both SO lovely.
Have you ever tried the horse name generator? Most of them are super silly and don't make any sense(lethal raisin for example) - but sometimes you get a nice one, or ideas for a nice one (if my mare had a baby that pretty I'd SO name her something like little miss Tinkerbelle)
Sorry, I'm a sucker for long names :$
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

OMG she looks like a pudge in that first pic. You just wanna cuddle with her.

What a little brat with her mamma. She needs a sassy name!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Aurora is a possible name...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Bobthebuilder said:


> They're both SO lovely.
> Have you ever tried the horse name generator? Most of them are super silly and don't make any sense(lethal raisin for example) - but sometimes you get a nice one, or ideas for a nice one (if my mare had a baby that pretty I'd SO name her something like little miss Tinkerbelle)
> Sorry, I'm a sucker for long names :$
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will take a look! Thank you!

Hunter65, I know! She looks like a teddybear! But, you know, a mean one. 

BTW

She does have a lot off white marks on her belly! They are not big, but she got them. 
They shaved her belly when they made an ultrasound on the clinic, so I spotted them when I was scratching her belly!


----------



## ThursdayNext

How about "Sassy" *as* a name? It's spot-on! I don't know how it sounds with a Swedish accent, but it looks like it fits her to a t.


----------



## Hunter65

ThursdayNext said:


> How about "Sassy" *as* a name? It's spot-on! I don't know how it sounds with a Swedish accent, but it looks like it fits her to a t.



That's what I thought too but then I thought it might be to common.
She does suit Sassy


----------



## ThursdayNext

Hunter65 said:


> That's what I thought too but then I thought it might be to common.
> She does suit Sassy


I'm sure this foal is going to wind up with some incredibly swanked-up show or registry name that no one ever calls her outside of the ring...but Sassy is as Sassy does, and that shot there of her trying to Start Some Stuff with mama is about as Sassy as I've ever seen.


----------



## Kayella

What about Eowyn? Like from Lord of The Rings? Pronounced like AY-oh-win. It's exotic and sounds graceful, but deadly. How would it sound with a Swedish accent?


----------



## soenjer55

ThursdayNext said:


> I'm sure this foal is going to wind up with some incredibly swanked-up show or registry name that no one ever calls her outside of the ring...but Sassy is as Sassy does, and that shot there of her trying to Start Some Stuff with mama is about as Sassy as I've ever seen.


Why not register her as Sassy Is As Sassy Does? :lol:


----------



## cowgirl928

That name is awesome! DO IT!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Valentina, Alexandra (Xandra,) Klara, Felicia, Emilia, Isabelle (or a,) Sofie, Solvej, Tovi, Valda, Rebekka

(I just looked up Swedish girl names, lol)


----------



## paintluver

She is so lovely (Well both actually). Sorry this is super late but what breed are they??


----------



## TexanFreedom

StellaIW said:


> She does have a lot off white marks on her belly! They are not big, but she got them.
> They shaved her belly when they made an ultrasound on the clinic, so I spotted them when I was scratching her belly!


Who, mom or baby? Sorry if this sounds stupid and ignorant


----------



## tempest

ThursdayNext said:


> I'm sure this foal is going to wind up with some incredibly swanked-up show or registry name that no one ever calls her outside of the ring...but _*Sassy is as Sassy does*_, and that shot there of her trying to _*Start Some Stuff*_ with mama is about as Sassy as I've ever seen.


Those could be awesome names for her. I like Start Some Stuff better even though Sassy is as Sassy Does has a better flow.


----------



## WesternTale

I like sugarfoot because of her stockings 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

TexanFreedom said:


> Who, mom or baby? Sorry if this sounds stupid and ignorant


Baby!


----------



## StellaIW

paintluver said:


> She is so lovely (Well both actually). Sorry this is super late but what breed are they??


Mama probably has some Welsh Cob in her - but we don't now, so she's registered as "unknown", and Babys father is a German Riding Pony with 60 % och welsh in him.

So Baby is a Welsh Partbred.


----------



## StellaIW

ThursdayNext said:


> How about "Sassy" *as* a name? It's spot-on! I don't know how it sounds with a Swedish accent, but it looks like it fits her to a t.


Sassy is definitively a name to put on my list! 

So is Sassy is as Sassy does, but we have a rule about how long names are allowed to be, I have to check how many letters that is allowed.


----------



## StellaIW

Skyseternalangel said:


> Valentina, Alexandra (Xandra,) Klara, Felicia, Emilia, Isabelle (or a,) Sofie, Solvej, Tovi, Valda, Rebekka
> 
> (I just looked up Swedish girl names, lol)


Thank you!


----------



## StellaIW

I have a list of names now, slowly building up.

Some of them.

Blondie
Sassy
Misha
Vinga 
Saga (Means fairy tale or story.)
Ivory 
Talulah 
Sugarfoot


----------



## Bobthebuilder

Saga! 
And that vote is totally unrelated to the fact that its my middle name :lol: 
Haha, on a serious note though, I really like all the names  I think misha means bear in russian.. I could be wrong though ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

I don't know, Misha is a russian name, but it comes from Michael, and Misha is only used on boys in Russia. 

But elsewhere it's used on girls too.


----------



## Kayella

I'm personally a fan of Talulah and Eowyn


----------



## StellaIW

I missed your post with that name! Eowyn is really pretty!


----------



## WesternTale

I STILL vote for sugarfoot.. Jus sayin..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Some new pics.  Sorry about the bad quality. It was dark.


----------



## StellaIW

WesternTale said:


> I STILL vote for sugarfoot.. Jus sayin..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love that name, I think it's very cute!


----------



## Kayella

Dang that little filly has some attitude!


----------



## TexanFreedom

StellaIW said:


> Baby!


Baby is definitely sabino, just like mom and dad <3 Uggg, I just love her color, she is such a chub, I want to squeeze her! :3


----------



## cowgirl928

What do you think of the name Poco? It means small  I am a fan of Sugarfoot tho! Little Miss Sassafrass maybe? I have no idea I'm just throwin things out now lol


----------



## StellaIW

Kayella said:


> Dang that little filly has some attitude!


You don't say. :wink:


----------



## Hunter65

Ahh got my Stella and baby fix. Thank you. I still think sassy fits her best
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

I will probably call her Gräddnos. Lol. That is what we are calling her now. 

Grädde means whipped cream, and Gräddnos should mean something like "a nose dipped in whipped cream" in english. 

I always call Stella for Semla, and a semla is a bun with wipped cream on it.

So it's between Gräddnos, Sugarfoot and Misha.


----------



## Hunter65

Misha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee

between the 3 you just stated, id go with misha  i know a frieshien mare with that name, and she has attitude to boot aswell


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

There Beautiful!! I really like the name about whipped cream can't remember how to spell it lol!


----------



## StellaIW

I was thinking about some other names. 

A lot of Latin names. 

Stella Polaris - The pole star. 

Also known as "Gate of Heaven", or Stella Maris - "Star of the Sea".

Via Lactea -Galaxy, The milky way.

Aurae - Wind, Heaven.

Stella Erratica - Planet.

Amarela - Yellow in Gaelican. 

Pheonix, Phoenicia, Pheoniceus.

Andromeda 

Alitis or Alifera - Has wings. 

Amasiuncula - Beloved, darling.

Caelestis -Heavenly.

Candea - She shines

Candida - Shines, happy. 

Quadrifariam - at all directions.

Celocis - Quick, fast.

Aurum - Gold.

Aurea - Golden.

Salacia - Sea goddess with blond hair. 

Solaris - Sunny.

Saevitia - Fierce.

Stella Comans - Comet. 

Aeris - Brons. 

Flava - Golden, yellow, "Goldish" 

Aurifodina - Goldmine.

Astra - Stars

Adelaide


----------



## StellaIW

Or perhaps the flower, 

Förgätmigej - Forget me not.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I love Aurae!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

i like Aeris, or Aires, and Adelaide.


----------



## xeventer17

I vote for Aeris or Misha! :]


----------



## Roperchick

u shud just call her Firecracker....i dont think she ever has all 4 feet on the ground at one time in any of the pics....unless shes sleeping haha


----------



## WesternTale

I think Adele would fit her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks everyone.


Babys coat looks really dark under her "foal coat" (Don't know the term in english.)
Black-brownish or chocolatybrown.

Perhaps I will be able to name her Darcia after all! (Darcia means dark.)


----------



## Amir

All of those shots of her jumping on her mum for play time makes me want to put her in with my 5 year old. He keeps trying to play with the property owners Boxer dog the same way :/

Love the pics, she's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Carp

Very nice! A photo that should be on the wall for sure!


----------



## CountryPosh

Naww so cute!! The mare is very pretty to.


----------



## soenjer55

StellaIW said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> Babys coat looks really dark under her "foal coat" (Don't know the term in english.)
> Black-brownish or chocolatybrown.
> 
> Perhaps I will be able to name her Darcia after all! (Darcia means dark.)


I'm a color dummy, but I'm guessing she's going to have Stella's awesome color.


----------



## StellaIW

Stella is a chestnut! 

Could a chestnut be born so yellow?

Amir, I think she could use a playmate.  Unfortunately Stella injured her left front leg a week ago, so they are not allowed in the same field as other horses. 
Because Stella runs if there is other horses around her baby.


----------



## soenjer55

Really?! She doesn't look like a chestnut!... O-O I know nothing about color genetics though, lol. 
I don't think chestnuts can be born yellow, though


----------



## StellaIW

soenjer55 said:


> Really?! She doesn't look like a chestnut!... O-O I know nothing about color genetics though, lol.
> I don't think chestnuts can be born yellow, though


Haha, I know. She is changing her color all the time but on the paper she is a flaxen chestnut/sorrel (We only have one name for both chestnut and sorrel here.)

But I have not DNA tested her color jet, so it might be wrong.


----------



## CLaPorte432

The foal is for sure palomino.

The first foal shed is often the darkest. Problem is palominos can change shade from season to season and year to year. One year she might be darker, one year she may be very golden. It's hard to say. But I personally think she'll be a very golden palomino.


----------



## StellaIW

Here's a new photo of her!


----------



## Hunter65

She is so furry I love it!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She's gorgeous! I love her blaze.. looks like a little sorting hat


----------



## StellaIW

Does anyone know who I should contact in order to change the threads title?

Or should I start a new thread?


----------



## lilkitty90

anyone with a moderator title, i would think, but i honestly don't know.


----------



## StellaIW

Oh well, I think I will start a new thread when I have decided on a name. 














































Stella is not impressed.


----------



## WesternTale

Haha, she's like mom, mom, mom, MOM, stellas like WHAT! And then Stella JR is like nevermind...

I think Bella would be cute  Stella and Bella 

But I still like Sugarfoot, call her Sugar for short.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

She is hopeless! Poor mama, I wish I could turn out Stella and Baby with the other horses so that Baby could play, but with Stellas injured leg I have to keep them in the smaller field. 

It will take about 3-6 months for Stellas leg to heal. :-(


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh my! Did i miss what happened to Stella? Last i knew she was turned out with others and was NOT thrilled.

That baby has such spunk. Poor Stella. Shes not going to want another baby after this spitfire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

She kicked herself on one of her front legs and injured the (i think it is called this in English.) suspensory ligament.


----------



## StellaIW

What do you guys think of Stellaria? She could be called Aria

Stellaria Longifolia is a flower, if you translate the Swedish name for it to English it would be Forest Star Flower.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Aria is beautiful!  and also the name of a type of song in english! 

She just loooooves to pester mom!! Haha what a cutie!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

I saw the first two pictures and i was like:shock: Is something wrong with her?! shes actually standing still with all four feet on the ground....then i scrolled down and she was trying to be a flying horse again so i was like "oh never mind" bahaha


----------



## lilkitty90

i love aria! and stella and the filly are both gorgeous, i love seeing your photos of her!


----------



## WesternTale

Also, I think she looks like a Chelsea or Ariel 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

StellaIW said:


> Adelaide


I like this, but I would call her Adelai pronounced Ada-lay..It means "noble" in Latin..

Aello - it means "storm wind" or "whirlwind" in Latin

Astraea - means "starry one"

Bellatrix- means "female warrior"

Calypso

Cyra - meaning "like the sun"

Elianna - meaning "sun"

Hera - meaning "vital force"

Leona - meaning "lion"

Marisa - meaning "Rebellious"

Selena - meaning "Moon"

Ursa or Ursala - meaning "little she-bear" lol


I'm weird, I don't like horses with "People" names.. Even though one of my mares is named "Nikki".. I didn't name her but it definitely suits her..and I don't like horses to have cheesy or corny names.. Like Lucky, Buddy, Sweetie, Sweet Heart, or stuff like that..lol I just don't.. Maybe I'm weird?


----------



## lilkitty90

im the same way drumrunner, they have to be unique names lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Agreed with the above! When I got Sandie, she was already named and I thought it suited her, so I left that as her name. So instead, I changed her show name to be "Hoofprints in the Sand" to come up with a more unique name for her that was all our own


----------



## Breella

Stella, my mare also has a leg injury. I feel your sadness at not being able to let a little one play with more horses.


----------



## StellaIW

WesternTale said:


> Also, I think she looks like a Chelsea or Ariel
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She could be called Ariel if she is named Stelllaria!


----------



## StellaIW

I think some horses can have "peoplenames" but not many!

Thanks for the list. 

Nymphaea Stellata is a Star Lotus
Stellaria Nemorum
Stellaria Pallida (Pallida means pale.) 

Silverviol (Nickname "Viola" or Viol.) is a flower here in sweden. (Silver Viola is a english translation.)


----------



## StellaIW

Breella said:


> Stella, my mare also has a leg injury. I feel your sadness at not being able to let a little one play with more horses.


Thank you!

I hope your mare gets better soon!


----------



## Hunter65

Ahhh my Mondays morning Stella and baby fix. Now I can start my day. She is soooo furry!


----------



## la volpe

SO cute! And momma is gorgeous!


----------



## StellaIW

Now she has learned to entertain herself. 

Dancing - YouTube


----------



## xxdanioo

StellaIW said:


> Now she has learned to entertain herself.
> 
> Dancing - YouTube


 
Blocked by my country


----------



## Hunter65

xxdanioo said:


> Blocked by my country



Me too


----------



## StellaIW

It's probably the music. I will try to fix it later! 

Here have some pictures instead.


----------



## Roperchick

Haha drumrunner i tried for MONTHS to think of a unique name for charlie

but i really like Aeri for her. haha


----------



## DrumRunner

lol Some horses just can't handle it.. I hated Nikki's name at first.. but she has the personality of the ditsy head cheerleader at school that laughs last at all of the jokes.. Noo offense to anyone named Nikki, I just knew of a girl named Nikki..who was exactly that.. Then I fall in love with this mare and ugh..Her name is Nikki..


----------



## Roperchick

haha yeah my family is HORRID at naming animals. we have Josie, Red, Sugar, and Charlie

(Sugar was already 18 and we figured it was too late to change ....and she USED to be sweet as sugar haha and red is just ....red)
but i coulda renamed Josie and i was gonna name charlie something awesome but it took too long
have you ever seen the video Charlie Bit my Finger?? well i saw it one day, went out and charlie bit me so i said that stupid little english accent thing and my mom thought i had named him charlie so it stuck.....


Stella i may just have to steal her. she is just way to freaking cute for her own good!


----------



## enh817

Looks like she might be a sooty palomino or like a chocolate palomino (not sure if that's a real color)

I can't wait to see what she looks like once she has shed out completely!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She's so gorgeous


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks everyone!



I have a new little boy to present to all. 

Emita foaled the fifth of June. Unfortunately the baby's head was bent backwards and his legs where very crocked. 

Emita did not make it, but we managed to save her baby. Rest in peace girl. 

Now he is about 3 weeks old. We have found a new mother for him, and his legs are starting to look better.

His name is Eminent. And he is absolutely beautiful, he makes Stellas baby look like a tiny llama. ;-)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So tragic, condolences to his owner.  But at least he is being cared for. Lovely boy


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh how sad. 

Are you going to see if Stella will nurse him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

It's very tragic.

He has a new mom that is nursing him, her foal was a stillborn and she accepted Eminent like if he where hers all along. 

Her name is Dark Gipzy and she is a Swedish Warmblood. (It's the mare in the background of the photo.)

We did not try with Stella, She is quite small and her baby was only about 80 cm when she was born,
and this big boy was about 115 cm when he was born. (Stella herself is 147 cm.) We where afraid that he
would push Stellas baby away.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh thats so nice. Its way better then bottle feeding. Im glad each one has a happy ending to a rough start...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

StellaIW said:


> her foal was a stillborn and she accepted Eminent like if he where hers all along.


It's beautiful that through all tragic things in life, there is still beauty. They are truly a family.


----------



## StellaIW

CLaPorte432 said:


> Oh thats so nice. Its way better then bottle feeding. Im glad each one has a happy ending to a rough start...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For the five days we bottle fed him once every hour. We are very glad that we found a new mama for him.

He has some issues with his legs. One of his front legs are corrected with a shoe. He refused to use that front leg and dragged it after him when he was born, so it had to be bandaged really hard according to the vet, unfortunately he got some wounds. 

But the vet is out all the time to check on it, and it is going in the right direction now.


----------



## StellaIW

Skyseternalangel said:


> It's beautiful that through all tragic things in life, there is still beauty. They are truly a family.


You are so right. When Gipzy accepted the foal, we all almost cried. It was very touching. 

When we came with Eminent to the mare, she was still calling after her dead foal. (She foaled only a few hours before we got there.) We rubbed Eminent with the placenta and - as macabre as it may sound - the dead foal to get the right scent on Eminent. So he smelled like her foal, therefore - according to her, he was her foal.


----------



## WesternTale

That's touching. I hope this all goes well, and the Eminent to live a happy, full life. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Oh wow what a story. Another cutie patootie foal. So glad that the mare accepted Eminent. He is a big boy!


----------



## Hunter65

You do know that now you will have to keep us all update on both foals now ;0)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

oh my gosh, how sad for Eminent's mother :-( But things do seem to happy for a reason, don't they? Amazing how this story worked out!!


----------



## Bobthebuilder

Oh no 
I remember you posting about Emita in Stella's pregnancy thread. What a shame, she was beautiful. RIP.
Good thing that something good can at least come out of something bad. 
A (not very responsible) lady I know bred her mare, and she gave birth to two stillborn fillies (twins). The mare went on to take care of a warmblood colt who'd lost his mother though, so that was good.
All the best.


----------



## enh817

Eminent doesn't seem to have any qualms about using his legs now! 
Such a handsome guy and a touching story.



But here's the real question --- 

When are the two little firecrackers (Eminent and babystella) going to get to play together?!?!


----------



## cakemom

That's awesome that she accepted him, and she and he are both beautiful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks all of you!

Enh817, Unfortunatly they will never play together, Stella is not allowed to run because of her leg injury and if we put the other mare, Gipzy, in the same field as Stella, she will run to protect her baby. :-(

We do not ween colts until they are 7 months and fillies goes with their mother until they are even older than that, about 8-10 months or until it's time for the young fillies to go out on their summer pastures.

And when the foals are about that age, we put the colts with the stallions (sometimes the colts get to stay with the mares, if they are "shy", and we take away the colts mother 
from the herd instead.) and the fillies with mares.


----------



## Roperchick

Holy LEGS! hes a biggun! haha but gorgeous


----------



## StellaIW

Her weird chrome. It's not the shedding, the white on her legs looks like this. 









As soon as mama is done eating, Baby-Stella tries to kill the bucket. 









Stella is tired. ;-)


----------



## CLaPorte432

Awe. Sleepy Stella.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Baby-Stella killin the bucket hahaha! HOW CUTE!!!!!


----------



## soenjer55

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss. It's good to know that's there's still a good ending to the story, though- I hope his feet heal up well.

On a brighter note, even exhausted, Stella looks like a surreal being, lol.


----------



## StellaIW




----------



## wetrain17

Love watching the color change


----------



## StellaIW




----------



## Country Woman

Awe she is very cute


----------



## Hunter65

Look at that face. I can't wait to see her when all her baby hair sheds out.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I just love that sooty coat at play! I am with everyone else, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Omg she is going to be gorgeous!!!! Oh who am I kidding, she already is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She's got a little horsey smile in her recent pics


----------



## cakemom

Can she shed out already bc the anticipation is killing me!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Skyseternalangel said:


> She's got a little horsey smile in her recent pics


I know! It's so cute, A lot of the times it looks like she is smiling!


----------



## StellaIW

cakemom said:


> Can she shed out already bc the anticipation is killing me!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I agree with you. 

Right now she's pretty ugly. She is very, very butt high. :shock:


----------



## Hunter65

NOPE!!!!! NEVER UGLY!!! I love her little bandit eyes


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Noo she's not ugly.. gorgeous more like. Except her high little hiney... haha that just looks too funny 

She's going to grow up gorgeous, though!


----------



## MangoRoX87

I love babies in their awkward stages 

I wish we could flash forward to see what she will look like in a couple years! She is going to be a STUNNER.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

MangoRoX87 said:


> I love babies in their awkward stages
> 
> I wish we could flash forward to see what she will look like in a couple years! She is going to be a STUNNER.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha I agree Mango! My filly Ellie is but high and gangly haha but shes still adorable 
I absolutely adore her little face Stella. You can just see the fire in her eyes


----------



## cakemom

She's so durn cute!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Haha I just remembered the names we discussed on Stella's foaling thread. When I said Krydda I was just kidding but now I actually think it would apply haha she seems like shes got some Spice  Lilla would also be really cute since she really is little.
Krydda - Spice in Swedish
Lilla - Little in Swedish
Alainn - beauty in Irish
Sparrow - because she always seems to be flying. Sparrows are very symbolic in many cultures. 
Mira - little miracle
What do ya think?


----------



## Hunter65

I like Mira, but I am still partial to Sassy


----------



## Bobthebuilder

Who cares if shes butt high? Look at that walk! Shes adorable now, and will grow up to be absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TexanFreedom

I think because she had good breeding, and was bred with care, she will grow out of it, unlike all those fugly, tremendously sloping, butt-high stock horse foals and yearlings.


----------



## StellaIW

Hunter65 said:


> NOPE!!!!! NEVER UGLY!!! I love her little bandit eyes


Thank you, Al tough I think she looks like a llama. :wink:



Skyseternalangel said:


> Noo she's not ugly.. gorgeous more like. Except her high little hiney... haha that just looks too funny  She's going to grow up gorgeous, though!


Haha, yeah her butt is living it's own life right now. 

I hope she grows up to be stunning like her mama. Her mother was quite the looker. Right now she looks terrible, I'm praying that she will return to her former glory once more, but she probably wont. 



MangoRoX87 said:


> I love babies in their awkward stages
> 
> I wish we could flash forward to see what she will look like in a couple years! She is going to be a STUNNER.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They sure go through some awkward stages. Well, don't we all wish we could do that! It would be amazing to see the result right away! 



Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Haha I agree Mango! My filly Ellie is but high and gangly haha but shes still adorable
> I absolutely adore her little face Stella. You can just see the fire in her eyes


Your filly is stunning, I love her legs. 

She is quite the character, when people meet her, they often tell me that she is "Fierce". (Fierce like in Tyra Banks fierce...)




cakemom said:


> She's so durn cute!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's good for her to have her looks. She is a bit of a monster a lot of the. She is taking after her mama, but the difference between Stella and Baby-Stella is that Stella knows when to behave and when she can get away with her tantrums. Baby-Stella throws tantrums all the time.

It's actually quite adorable, she is still very, very tiny. 

Tiny like - I still can pick her up in my arms. Well at least her front legs. (It's actually something she likes. She loved being carried around when she was a week old.) She's a little more than 9(maybe 10) hands tall (Short...). 




Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Haha I just remembered the names we discussed on Stella's foaling thread. When I said Krydda I was just kidding but now I actually think it would apply haha she seems like shes got some Spice  Lilla would also be really cute since she really is little.
> Krydda - Spice in Swedish
> Lilla - Little in Swedish
> Alainn - beauty in Irish
> Sparrow - because she always seems to be flying. Sparrows are very symbolic in many cultures.
> Mira - little miracle
> What do ya think?


Oh I have no idea about names for her. :-| My mind goes blank.
I'm a horrible horse owner, I can't even give her a name. Lol.

Silverviol is a name I'm considering right now. But I call her Gräddnos for now. 

But I really have no idea. 



Bobthebuilder said:


> Who cares if shes butt high? Look at that walk! Shes adorable now, and will grow up to be absolutely beautiful!


Thank you!

I'm very happy for her walk, Her mother has a great walk, but her father only has an OK walk, but I choose him since he has amazing gaits otherwise and really good conformation and comes from an amazing family of horses, His mother has four approved sons. 

I actually found one of his brothers offspring for sale. He is amazing, looks like a big horse but is 14.2 hand tall. 



















And here is a half brother/sister to Baby-Stella!












TexanFreedom said:


> I think because she had good breeding, and was bred with care, she will grow out of it, unlike all those fugly, tremendously sloping, butt-high stock horse foals and yearlings.


Thank you so much! I'm very flattered that you think that she has good breeding. 

Neither mom or dad is butt high, so I think (hope) she will grow out of it.


----------



## cakemom

Omg that baby is adorable too!! She's gonna be so delicate looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

More brothers and sisters!


----------



## Hunter65

StellaIW said:


> More brothers and sisters!
> 
> 62 Mr. Right-Fuerst Piccolo (43.NRW Elite Auktion) www.westfalenpferde.de - YouTube
> 
> FS Mr. Right/Donchester (20.3.12/Hengst) www.westfalenpferde.de 23.NRW Fohlen-Auktion - YouTube



WOW :shock: love that movement!


----------



## Ripplewind

The mother is gorgeous! The foal has her good looks!


----------



## HorseFreak101

What beautiful things


----------



## StellaIW

I am now pretty sure I want a name starting with S. But Gallifrey "Freja" and Eternell "Nellie" is quite pretty too... hm. You can probably tell I'm going crazy here. 

Some more pictures from today. I took these photos when it was pretty dark outside, hence the bad quality. Sorry about that. 

A tiny big butt.









Not sure what to call this,









Or this (Notice how she still got milk dripping from her mouth...)


















"What did I do to deserve this!?"


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Omg what an adorable little pistol!! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

I doubt that I shall ever tire of seeing pictures of these two.


----------



## wetrain17

You're going to have your hands full with that one.


----------



## Hunter65

Ya if she gets to be too much you can send her my way, but you will need to send mom too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Where is her name from, Stella?

The Stormborn thing.. lol


----------



## StellaIW

Hunter65 said:


> Ya if she gets to be too much you can send her my way, but you will need to send mom too.


Haha, These two will stay with me. :wink: I love my mare and I think that BabyStella is stealing my heart too. 

Skyseternalangel, It's from Game of Thrones, but I changed my mind about it, right now the poor baby is nameless.


----------



## StellaIW

OK. 

What BabyStella lacks in size, she compensate with some attitude. 

7 veckor gammal - YouTube

I got some more pretty good name suggestions. Not starting on the letter S though. 

Amarula Cream
Chantilly Cream
Crème Chantilly


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Amarula Cream sounds cute!

You should call her KISS, she looks like him atm :lol:


----------



## StellaIW

There is a problem with the name KISS, because in Swedish it means Pee/Urine... :shock:


----------



## lilkitty90

oh wow! thats neat how so much difference were words are in other languagues


----------



## Skyseternalangel

StellaIW said:


> There is a problem with the name KISS, because in Swedish it means Pee/Urine... :shock:


LOL omg.. ahahaha sorry!


----------



## cakemom

Ooh she's so bad! I don't think I have ever seen a spunkier foal. She's athletic for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Hahaha, that video is absolutely hilarious! I do hope she calms down before you start riding. Or your in for quite the experience! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

CLaPorte432 said:


> Hahaha, that video is absolutely hilarious! I do hope she calms down before you start riding. Or your in for quite the experience! ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love spunky horses so I don't mind. 


But unfortunately I doubt that I will ever be able to ride her. She is extremely small. :-(


----------



## StellaIW

cakemom said:


> Ooh she's so bad! I don't think I have ever seen a spunkier foal. She's athletic for sure.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 She sure does have a lot of spunk. I hope wont change, I love it!


----------



## MangoRoX87

I am sure she will grow out of her small ness.

My filly was crazy tiny, and she is now 15.3 hands.

Dusty however was huge compared to the other colts, now they are all about a hand taller than him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

I hope you are right. 

Stella is =14.2-14.3 HH
Her sire Mr Right is quite small, but he is just a baby = 13.3-14 HH
His Dam is = 14.2-14.3 HH
His Sire is = 14.1 HH.

I was hoping for a 14.1 HH.


----------



## Hunter65

Hunter is 14.1, 14.2 and I ride him, he can pack my big butt around lol. Ahh thanks for the video was an awesome way to start my week.


----------



## StellaIW

I'm not very heavy, I'm pretty tall for a pony though, I'm 5'6-5'7. But I prefer ponies. 

Here's me and Stella (First canter after she got a fracture! in her front leg. She is such a good horse, I am amazed how nice she is to ride. Even after an injury like that and such a loong loong rest, she still canters like a dream.)


----------



## Hunter65

StellaIW said:


> I'm not very heavy, I'm pretty tall for a pony though, I'm 5'6-5'7. But I prefer ponies.
> 
> Here's me and Stella (First canter after she got a fracture! in her front leg. She is such a good horse, I am amazed how nice she is to ride. Even after an injury like that and such a loong loong rest, she still canters like a dream.)
> 
> Galopp - YouTube



I'm 5'6" and am fine on Hunter. Your baby will grow enough for you to ride


----------



## Hunter65

StellaIW said:


> I'm not very heavy, I'm pretty tall for a pony though, I'm 5'6-5'7. But I prefer ponies.
> 
> Here's me and Stella (First canter after she got a fracture! in her front leg. She is such a good horse, I am amazed how nice she is to ride. Even after an injury like that and such a loong loong rest, she still canters like a dream.)
> 
> Galopp - YouTube



How did she get a fracture? Glad she recovered!


----------



## TexanFreedom

Where was babystella?


----------



## enh817

I think you have a great bronc prospect on your hands!



ETA -- I think your size is perfect for Stella, so I think as long as babystella isn't too much shorter than mom, you'll fit her fine. Especially if she gets some of mom's stoutness


----------



## StellaIW

My previous barn owner almost hit her with a car when I was unloading her from the trailer, she threw herself in the other direction and landed badly on her knees. :-(


----------



## StellaIW

TexanFreedom said:


> Where was babystella?


This video is from a couple of months before we bred Stella.


----------



## StellaIW

enh817 said:


> I think you have a great bronc prospect on your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA -- I think your size is perfect for Stella, so I think as long as babystella isn't too much shorter than mom, you'll fit her fine. Especially if she gets some of mom's stoutness


I hope that she will grow up a tank. Daddy is pretty stout too. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## StellaIW

Hunter65 said:


> I'm 5'6" and am fine on Hunter. Your baby will grow enough for you to ride


That would make me the happiest person in the world. Lol.


----------



## Hunter65

StellaIW said:


> That would make me the happiest person in the world. Lol.



I bet it would! I know I would have a hard time not being able to ride that beautiful little filly. I am still waiting to see how Hunter fills out, he won't grow any more  (well I still secretly hope) but he will fill out as he was only 4 in April.


----------



## Hunter65

StellaIW said:


> My previous barn owner almost hit her with a car when I was unloading her from the trailer, she threw herself in the other direction and landed badly on her knees. :-(



So glad she healed up!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

StellaIW said:


> I'm not very heavy, I'm pretty tall for a pony though, I'm 5'6-5'7. But I prefer ponies.
> 
> Here's me and Stella (First canter after she got a fracture! in her front leg. She is such a good horse, I am amazed how nice she is to ride. Even after an injury like that and such a loong loong rest, she still canters like a dream.)
> 
> Galopp - YouTube


WELL I certainly would never turn her away, that's for sure! :wink: She's SO lovely!!! (and drop dead gorgeous too!!!) 

I know you guys are all taller than me (I stand at 5'2" on a good day lol) but my mare Sandie is only 14.3hh and I think I have room to spare on her...so I think you'll be fine! You don't look big on Stella at all, you fit her perfectly 

Here's my little 14.3hh Sandie and I this weekend! I think she placed either 4th or 5th in this class (of 14 riders) so I was pretty proud! She doesn't have her flying changes yet so we have to settle for simples, but that's ok, at least she gives them to me quickly! :lol:


----------



## StellaIW

She is now 8 weeks! And she looks a bit wierd now, I think her butt is beginning to grow, but now her neck is all messed up when she stands still. Haha.


----------



## cowgirl928

Wow chunky little ******! But she wears it well


----------



## Hunter65

she is soooo wooly!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

OMG shed out already!! You can already tell she's going to be GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Look at those DAPPLES coming in!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaibear

I just can't get enough of her! MORE PICS PLEASE!!


----------



## Hunter65

I know I am going into withdrawls and it ain't pretty


----------



## StellaIW

She is going through some kind of growing state right now, all she does is eating or sleeping. She is quite boring right now. 

I will try to get some new pictures.  I bought her a horseball. But she finds it very boring. She rather play with their water bucket, splashing water everywhere.


----------



## Kayella

She looks like she's gonna end up mama's color!


----------



## ernie5567

that is the most adorable video ever!!


----------



## StellaIW

She is actually not turning into Stellas color! 

Here is a Butt! picture so that you can compare. 


















Sorry about this blurry picture, but I thought she looked so nice here.


----------



## CLaPorte432

So cute! She's going to be the most adorable dappled chocolate palomino ever!!!

BTW, you sure you don't want to ship Stella to Michigan?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Yeah or to Ohio?? Maybe CLa and I can share her? ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

What would you want with a lame 19 year old pony mare.  I would not even be able to give her away here in Sweden. Haha.

Not that I ever would want to "get rid" of her. She is my first love.


----------



## StellaIW

I got a new name suggestion that I really, really like today!

Khaleesi!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I would stare at her because she's gorgeous! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

I'm so tired of always taking photos when it's almost dark outside. Hopefully she will shed soon, and then she will be a little bit more bouncy at "daytime". 

So I'm sorry for the bad quality of the photos...


----------



## TexanFreedom

Awww c: 

Poor wet ponies <3


----------



## StellaIW

I actually gave them both a shower because of the heat.


----------



## TexanFreedom

Have you tried body clipping the baby?


----------



## StellaIW

If I where to clip the baby, someone would probably accuse me for animal abuse. 

Things are done very differently here. I understand that, for an example that in USA people dye their horses tales and so on. People would be in chock if someone here in Sweden would do anything like that.


----------



## Hunter65

OMG that first picture is adorable. Can't wait to see her shedded out!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I just dyed Sandie's tail last weekend lol it's all nice and black again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55

That's a little strange... But I guess it would seem that way to me, since I've been born and raised in the US. Lol.


----------



## TexanFreedom

What about clipping them for shows and such? Or are there just a bunch of big fuzzy fluffballs running and jumping around at winter shows?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Omg if I didn't clip sandie in winter she would take forever to cool down after a ride! :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Grown horses - no problem.

But with foals it's different. Lol. The arabian breeders over here who clip the face of their foals are often frowned upon.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I think I've said this before but... LOVE THE NAME!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

StellaIW said:


> Grown horses - no problem.
> 
> But with foals it's different. Lol. The arabian breeders over here who clip the face of their foals are often frowned upon.


OOOOH I gotcha!! I thought you meant that applied to adult horses! :lol:


----------



## TexanFreedom

Hmmm, well I guess that makes more sense.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> I think I've said this before but... LOVE THE NAME!


What IS her name, was that ever confirmed/decided on? :lol:


----------



## StellaIW

Well the title of the thread is Daenerys Stormborn, but I really don't know if that is her name. Haha. She will probably be a few years before I have decided. 

I normally come up with names fast, but this one? I am clueless.


----------



## TexanFreedom

I still think she needs a more feminine name :3


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Feminine and SASSY!! ;-)


----------



## StellaIW

I'm a big fan of the show Supernatural.

Perhaps I should name her Supernatural, or Something Wicked. (An episode. Haha)


----------



## Hunter65

I like Something Wicked, it suits her. What would barn name be I wonder....?

Sassy! lol


----------



## StellaIW

Haha, Sassy sure suits her.


----------



## Hunter65

StellaIW said:


> Haha, Sassy sure suits her.



I know! I think it is just perfect for her! That's what I see every time I see her.

Sassy! Sassy! Sassy! lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I loooove Something Wicked!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

What about Some Wicked Storm?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom

Wicked sassy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sitbacnroc

Gorgeous mare and gorgeous foal as well!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I like Sass. Not so much Sassy. Sassy is so common and almost too kid-like. 

But my friend had a mare named Sassy and we always called her Miss Sassafrass. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

something wicked this way comes! lol

i definitely like something wicked  and i am partial to the name sassy! lol


----------



## StellaIW

Ivory
Vinga
Eternell
Darcia
Gallifrey 
Morgonstjärna
Thelwell
Khaleesi

Saga
Silverviol
Silverspira
Silverstorm
Silverflamma 
Stellaria 
Sugarfoot
Supernatural
Solvind
Solstorm
Something Wicked 

Here are some names I like. She is called Grädde for now as a nickname, it means Whipped Cream.


----------



## TexanFreedom

Right away I liked Ivory.


----------



## Boo Walker

Beautiful beautiful pictures! And I love your new avatar pic as well


----------



## DancingArabian

Sassy Storm
A Storm of Sass

Dunno, but she is adorable and I think Sassy suits her so well.


----------



## soenjer55

I like Khaleesi a lot for her!

Do you know about HBO's series Game of Thrones, based on the book a song of ice and fire? That's where the name "Daenerys Stormborn" comes from. I love that character (I watched most of the first season, getting around to watching the rest and reading the books...), lol. I think it's a good fit, the character is not only royalty but gets pretty darn sassy as the show goes on.


----------



## FirstCyte

I can't imagine how awesome it is for you to have a baby! Eeeeek, I want one so badly! The coloring if the foal in contrast to the mare makes such beautiful pictures too.


----------



## StellaIW

soenjer55 said:


> I like Khaleesi a lot for her!
> 
> Do you know about HBO's series Game of Thrones, based on the book a song of ice and fire? That's where the name "Daenerys Stormborn" comes from. I love that character (I watched most of the first season, getting around to watching the rest and reading the books...), lol. I think it's a good fit, the character is not only royalty but gets pretty darn sassy as the show goes on.


I know about Game of Thrones, I picked the name from it. I've seen both seasons and read one of the books.


----------



## StellaIW

I got the name suggestion ; Crème de la Crème today.


----------



## cowgirl928

lol! I like that one! It's cute  you could call her cream puff


----------



## StellaIW




----------



## CLaPorte432

OMG! Soooo cute! And Stella in the background doesn't have a care in the world. Too funny!


----------



## StellaIW

What's a cream puff?


----------



## StellaIW

CLaPorte432 said:


> OMG! Soooo cute! And Stella in the background doesn't have a care in the world. Too funny!


Stella was pleased. She got rid of that baby for 20 seconds or so. What a relief! :wink:

My mare sure got this baby for all of her sins.


----------



## lilkitty90

this is a cream puff. and they are HEAVENLY


----------



## StellaIW

They look like a Semla! 











A friend of mine asked me if this was the sire of Mini-Stella today. I lol:ed. They have some markings and the color might become alike, but my foal looks like the fat pony she is. 

Big Chex To Cash - 2007 NRHA Derby - YouTube


----------



## CLaPorte432

^^^ LoL. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55

I think almost every picture of her and Stella consist of her rearing and then head-butting her poor mommy, lol!


----------



## StellaIW

Someone is starting to look respectable again. Even though she is 37.5 inches at her withers and 41 inches at her butt...


----------



## paintluver

I love her head! She is still so cute


----------



## TexanFreedom

That fat, cresty neck and thick but just melts my heart <3 

She should've been a colt, with that body and attitude!


----------



## cowgirl928

i cant wait to see how she grows up!


----------



## TexanFreedom

*I meant _butt :lol:
_


----------



## StellaIW

paintluver said:


> I love her head! She is still so cute


Thank you, I like her hed too. I hope it will be like her mothers when she grows up!


----------



## StellaIW

TexanFreedom said:


> That fat, cresty neck and thick but just melts my heart <3
> 
> She should've been a colt, with that body and attitude!


I Know! I was 100% sure that I would get a big colt, but no. I got a tiny filly.

If she had been a colt, she would have been named 5 minutes after her birth, but now? Haha. I only had names for a colt.


----------



## StellaIW

cowgirl928 said:


> i cant wait to see how she grows up!


Same here! I hope she will look like her parents. Even if she only get's the bad parts of both of her parents I think she will look nice.


----------



## Cacowgirl

She's very full of herself! I must have missed something-why is Stella now lame? Is that why her front legs are bandaged? Is she going to be OK?


----------



## StellaIW

7 weeks ago Stella got herself injured running like crazy. She got a bleeding on a - I think it is called that in English - tendon on her left front leg.

It's pretty bad, 6 months of rest. She will be 19 years old soon, so she's not healing as good as a younger horse would. But we are keeping our fingers crossed that she will be ok. 



Non Timebo Mala is a new name.

Since Stella is latin for Star, a latin name for Baby-Stella would be good. 

Non Timebo Mala means I fear no evil/I will fear no evil. 

(It's from supernatural, and I'm a crazy fan.)


----------



## StellaIW

My pretty DragonLady... (She saw another horse.)




























Some more headbutting of her mama.


----------



## TexanFreedom

Ermahgherd bawl.


----------



## cakemom

My word but she's a spunky twit!! So sorry your girl is injured. Prayers for healing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

What a beautiful filly!!


----------



## QOS

That little filly is precious!!! I bet she is full of spit and fire!!! Sorry your mare is hurt and I hope she fully recovers and quickly!


----------



## cowgirl928

she just has such a fascination with things  and headbutting mama. ...poor Stella lol do you know how Stella was as a foal? Maybe she was just as crazy!


----------



## StellaIW

Everyone! Thank you so much!



cowgirl928 said:


> she just has such a fascination with things  and headbutting mama. ...poor Stella lol do you know how Stella was as a foal? Maybe she was just as crazy!


I did not know Stella as a foal. I was only four years old when Stella was born. 
And she is from the Netherlands and was imported to Sweden when she was 7-8 years old. 


Today she tried to trot! I spend some time today at pulling off some of her foal coat - to her delight.


----------



## Hunter65

Ahh my last pictures for 2 weeks. Can't wait til after my vacation to see how much she has changed!


----------



## StellaIW

I've been thinking about names again. I am a big rock music fan. 

And a name like; Thunderstruck is not a bad name at all for her. It kind of suits her sassy style.

Lol, or perhaps if you look at AC DC songs, Hells Bells or A Good Time (from Are you ready).


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I think hells bells would be so cute! She has quite the attitude there!


----------



## DancingArabian

Sassy Style (to steal from Stellas post)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

I hope Stella has a speedy recovery! 

Ahhh, picture updates, yupp... still cute


----------



## Hunter65

Sassy still my favorite but I like thunderstruck too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

She's very quiet again, not running much. I think she is growing some more. 

De Chanteloup is a new name. Chant means singing/song and Loup means Wolf. 

So it could be translated to something like "Singing Wolf".

"Loup" as a nickname is acutally pretty cute and it suits her.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Kisses for Stella!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55

I actually really like that name- it has a beautiful ring to it. It's original, too, so although I love your idea to name her after Khaleesi, as it fits her, the problem with using names of characters is that they're a part of the character, and so people will always think of the character first... that's just something I always consider with names, lol. But I like both that and Khaleesi, I hope you pick one of those


----------



## StellaIW

Thank you so much for that thoughtful comment! I agree with you. 

I'm pretty sure she will be named (I will write it togheter) Dechanteloup "Loup". I love the flow of the name.


----------



## Kayella

I love that name. It's graceful, but mysterious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

I vote for Dechanteloup as well.


----------



## Hunter65

Loupy lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Lol what?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I think she's laughing because loupy in English sounds like "loopy" which means silly/rambunctious which is pretty perfect for her :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Ooh, I get it. 

So here we have Dechanteloup, Loup or Loopy! (Lol I kind of like that.) She's in that "fat fluffy ball" stage again.


----------



## tempest

You tell that tarp Loup! Show it who's boss! She's so adorable!


----------



## Kayella

Ohhhh, I still think she's gonna shed out to mama's color. Either way, Loup is adorable!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

AHHHHHHHHH I'm going to die from overexposure to CUTENESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap::-o


----------



## TexanFreedom

Bahaha! Ikea bags! 
She is so... fluffy! <3


----------



## StellaIW

Kayella said:


> Ohhhh, I still think she's gonna shed out to mama's color. Either way, Loup is adorable!


She's getting more and more sun bleached every day! So she starts to have the same red tone as her mama. 

But with a white tail. Stella has a gray/black/white tail. 

Here's another picture so that you can compare. 









Stella is actually only a tad too fat. You can feel her ribs. She is just built like that. Like a tank.

Loup is aspiring for the same figure I think


----------



## StellaIW

TexanFreedom said:


> Bahaha! Ikea bags!
> She is so... fluffy! <3


Haha, I know. We have tons and tons of them and use them for everything.


----------



## StellaIW

Tomorrow we will have an ID control done on Loup. 
We will pull some hair to do a DNA check and she will get her chip too. Poor thing. She will throw a tantrum.

And I pity the poor person who has to do it. To draw all of her markings for her papers will be fun... she got some specks of white on her belly.


----------

